#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  ΦΕΜ μηχανικών

## SMBD

---

----------


## avgoust

To κάθε παραστατικό καταχωρείται ανάλογα με την ημερομηνία του. Ετσι η ΔΑΠΥ του 2009 θα μπει στη δήλωση του 2009 ενώ το ΦΕΜ που της αντιστοιχεί αφού πληρώθηκε το 2010 θα μπει στη δήλωση του 2010.

----------



----------

